# Douglas Fir vase with enhanced grain on the lathe



## xeroxa (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello everybody

Today I show you my first wire brushed vase made of Douglas Fir.
I never thought that Douglas Fir was so difficult to work with on the lathe.
I think the wood grain is even more fantastic with the wire brush effect.
you have to look closely at how I used a wire brush in the angle grinder
to dig out the grain. the lathe was not on during this operation.
the wire brush must follow the grain to make it look just right.
light sanding removed all the splinters before applying the oil.














I hope you like it. 
Kind regards,

Roger


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice video. Thank you for sharing how you made the tenon. I would still like to see how you cut off the ends and get them ready for final display.

For others, I used the internet to translate the label on the finish. It reads, 

"Woodturning oil, colorless, water-resistant 
Art-Number: 040601
High-quality wood oil made from natural raw materials suitable for children's toys"


----------



## xeroxa (Apr 15, 2019)

il just cut it off with handsaw and sand it flat

best regards

roger


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Roger - that is truly a remarkable work of art !!!
I never thought of using the wire brush on a piece that was 
turned on the lathe. in our minds, a lathe project has to be
as smooth as a baby's belly - not roughed up with a grinder brush.
that vase is definitely a "One of a Kind".
well done, well done indeed !!

.

.


----------



## xeroxa (Apr 15, 2019)

hi john

thank you for you nice words

i always try something new

learning never ends, and i have to learn a lot

best regards

roger


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## seventhandbowler (Dec 3, 2019)

Very very cool. Bravo.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello, Rodger. Good to have you on this forum. You made a very nice vase. Thanks.


----------



## xeroxa (Apr 15, 2019)

Thank you all for you nice words

best regards

roger


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Reminds me of sandblasted wood.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

How is the wood held in the headstock? 

Any time I’ve tried to turn anything that long without a tailstock center on the outboard end, it’s come loose from the chuck.


----------



## xeroxa (Apr 15, 2019)

i have a customiced headstock there i can holt pices up to 1 meter without tailstok, but its a big industie maschine

best regards

roger


----------

